# had enough of my stress



## prestonspinay (Mar 5, 2010)

That is it I had enough of my husband. I am twenty year old and everything we own is in my name. From mortgage to utilitie bills and child expenses are all paid by me. I am currently unemployed and he does staffing agency and for some reason I have to pay all the bills with my little unemployment checks. He always ask me how much I have so he can get "allowance". Come on oh and another thing that upsets me is when he wants to buy something he always puts it in my name since his credit is bad. But it worries me because I know sometime soon my benefits will run out and there goes my credit. He doesn't pay for bills, and he think I overreact when I tell him I had enough of his depeneding on me. Plus he just told me he spent his last money at the shooting range and used all the bullets, so I asked him what about for the house (self defense) emergency. He said "Oh yeah I wanted to know if we can go buy another box". Idk if you know this a box of 9mm for 50bullets is almost twenty bucks. I am just tired of constatnly worrying about money, where I can't sleep, nor eat anymore. I feel as if all this stress is taking away from me. Help and advice will be appriciated.


----------



## prestonspinay (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh i also have a trust fund given by my grandparents and parents but I haven't touched it yet. I see that as a emergency situation or when my kids start to drive. But he sees as a source of income.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Is there any way you can set up separate banks accounts? you could divide up the bills and pay it individually with your own accounts. My H and i have separate accounts. it really helps with keeping track of who is spending what.


----------



## prestonspinay (Mar 5, 2010)

I have my own account problem is he can't get an account due to a bad check. And by the time he does get a check he cashes it without even telling or when he does tell me he doesn't tell me how much he got paid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

So, there is this obvious lack of trust and communication and flat out working together in your relationship, and you are trying to have ANOTHER child right now?? Quit thinking about having more kids right now, the ones you have as well as the one your husband is should be more than enough. You said you only see your trust fund as an emergency fund, yet you post in another post that you can use it to support another child. Seriously?


----------

